# Synthetic or Australian Saddle?



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I bought a synthetic Australian saddle from the Downunder Kimberly line. I got it because of my bad shoulder. I needed to avoid lifting my western saddles for awhile and I didn't want to use my English ones so I thought I'd try the Aussie. It is light weight, gives a good secure seat and fits the horses and me well. It's definitely worth a look.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I LOVE my Aussie saddle!! Weighs less than 30lbs, fully fitted, and it's all leather. Super comfy, super secure, and...yeah. Love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Synthetic Aussies are great. Leather Aussies are heavy as all heck.

Plus, if you get a nice deep seated Aussie, it's ridiculously comfortable and you can ride in it for hours.


----------



## BLAZERIVERSONG (Oct 5, 2009)

I've ridden in an Aussie Syd Hill leather stock saddle for over 10 years and just love it.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Wintec has a stock saddle that is very comfy. Only sold mine because I decided to start showing, but I do miss it.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't really like the Wintec synthetics. I've found them uncomfortable. Abetta's OK, you either love them or you don't. Personally I'd take a Big Horn over an Abetta any day. Depends on which fits your horse best too.

I do own an Australian saddle but I haven't used it, so can't say much about it.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I have bought 2 Aussies from Kate's Saddlery and absolutely love them! Unfortunately, it looks like Kates isn't making any more Aussies, but you can find them up for sale out there. I bought one from Australian Saddles from the Aussie Saddle Specialists

Kimberley Synthetic Stock Saddle with Horn

This has lasted years and taken a lot of abuse. And very comfortable!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the help everyone! 

I am looking at an Aussie Saddle with a horn this afternoon that I found on Craigslist.

Will I need to purchase a new pad for the Aussie Saddle? Or can I see if one of my western or English pads fits. I just don't know if there is a specific Aussie pad. 

It looks like they take an English style girth is that correct? 
I have two of those so that will be nice if it is true - and if they fit lol 

Again, thanks for the info!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You can use a dressage pad, but AP pads are too short. Western pads tend to be too short and too thick. You want an Aussie saddle to fit like an English saddle, meaning that the pad should just be there to protect the saddle from sweat. I made my saddle pad for my Aussie saddle for under $15.

The girth is kind of similar to an English girth, but different enough that you can't use an English girth on an Aussie saddle. One end is a single buckle, while the other has two buckles.

As for the weight of an Aussie saddle...mine is all-leather and weighs less than 30lbs (probably in the neighborhood of 25lbs). I have a bad shoulder and have limited range of motion, especially when weight is involved, and I can saddle my 16.2hh draft cross gelding with no problems at all with my Aussie saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Roux said:


> ...
> Will I need to purchase a new pad for the Aussie Saddle? Or can I see if one of my western or English pads fits. ...
> *It will depend on the saddle you actually get but you may be able to use one of your existing pads. Aussie saddles tend to have longer flaps which means the leather would be next to the horse's side.*
> 
> ...


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I have the Wintec stock saddle and a Kimberley synthetic Australian endurance saddle. They both can be used with a dressage pad and dressage girth. I like both saddles. The Wintec seems to be better quality, yet the Kimberley fits both horses better.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I use the Abetta Endurance saddle. It's pretty light - 17 lbs IIRC - and seems comfortable enough both for me and my horse. I've only had it about 18 months, but my friend has used the same model for a number of years.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I have an Australian saddle and it is as heavy as can be. It has a pretty large seat size so I'm sure that contributes, but it is enormously heavy. Because the seat is a couple of inches larger than I would need I've only ridden in it for a couple of minutes, but I will say that it is super comfortable! Just wish it was a size that fit both me and my horse!!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the advise everyone!

We went and looked at the Aussie Saddle and I think she decided she wanted to give it a try. It is still not super light weight but it is lighter than our roping saddle and Mom said she thought she could lift it. The man selling it said if it didn't fit our horse we could bring it back, (how nice!). I also figure we could re-sell it, if we don't like it.

It has a double buckle like an English girth on both sides, which I think will be better for her since she has trouble with the western cinch. And I have been looking into a Aussie pad also but I am going to see how the saddle fits before purchasing her one in case we need a stacked on etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

FWIW, I use a GP pad with my Aussie. The flaps come down maybe 1 cm or 2 past it on each side so it isn't ideal, but it works.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been riding in my Aussie leather saddle for over 30 years-I just love it! Once I found the Aussie pad -that has the in-pad saddlebags-well, I'm on my 3rd one & had one rebuilt as a backup. The elastic will stretch, so I had it redone w/Velcro-great fix! I bought mine used & did wear out the billets-had that repair done a few years ago while I was recuperating from a surgery. I have other Aussie saddles,-they are all unique, so do give them a good trial.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Roux said:


> I have always rode in traditional western ranch type saddles that can be heavier. So when my mom got her horse this summer I had her use one of our roping saddles. Which is fine except she isn't strong enough to lift it. So I always saddle her horse for her, I absolutely don't mind that at all but it is starting to bother her because she want to be able to do it herself, understandable.
> 
> So we are looking at getting her a synthetic saddle that is more lightweight. I have never bought or rode in one so I am not too sure which is best. We do more than "just walking down the road" so I need something that will begood for the horse for several hours at a time and hold up to a little wear and tear. Although I understand that they need replacing more often which is ok.
> 
> ...


The horse isn't going to care if the saddle is leather or synthetic :lol:. A good fit with a tree that displaces the most weight is what makes a difference with the horse. Synthetic or leather is really more about personal choice or preference.

All things being equal a synthetic saddle will be lighter, easier to maintain. (much easier than leather) and less expensive. They generally hold up as well (or better) than leather and with easier maintenance. 

Since you're just looking at some convenient time spent pleasure riding we won't get into the drawbacks to most stock saddles (or any saddle with that kind of tree). They can be a very comfortable saddle to ride on and the poleys are nice for helping to stay in the saddle with a squirrelly horse. If you have rings forward of the poleys I would recommend making a strap to run through them. Serves as a handle to make it easier for picking up and for swinging up on the back of the horse.

Stock saddles are not necessarily light weight (although they make synthetic ones that I'm sure are lighter). As it came, my Syd Hill weighed probably over 25 lbs (I've got it back to as it came now for the extra weight to help with doing load bearing riding). However, almost any saddle can be lightened with very little effort.
Easiest changes are to dump the heavy brass stirrups many come with and replace with a lightweight stirrup. Dump the leather stirrup straps and use nylon ones. You've just dropped the weight by a few lbs right there.

I might not recommend this if you're not good with making permanent alterations (or know someone who is), but if you didn't spend a lot on the saddle, don't plan to ever sell it and are really wanting to drop the weight on an stock saddle you can (and this is one case were leather is often easier the synthetic for doing something) get rid of some more lbs by:
Cut out the sweat flap (the flap under the outside flap). It's a lot of useless weight.
Reduce the outside flap length by at least 1/3 (or eliminate it completely too :lol. I've never seen any other saddle with so much or so many flaps as the stock saddle has. With the exception of making it weigh more I've yet to figure out why all of it's needed.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

go with a synthetic abetta or bighorn. they are light and most people liek them. Those $200 synthetic aussies are hit and miss on the trees.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Sounds like you've already made your choice, but thought I'd add my 2 cents.

It sounds like you are looking for a very inexpensive option as well, so while your choices are many in the sub-$600 range, they all are about the same in quality - pretty poor.

There are a couple considerations I might mention, before you make your choice: Is your mother a heavy person? Do you plan on making long rides (several hours), such as horse camping? If your answer to those is "Yes", I would recommend a "real saddle", rather than an immitation, such as synthetic western or a cheap Australian (all of which are made in Asia where materials and labor are cheap). Neither saddle will hold up well under hard use, such as the situations above, and will leave both the rider and horse uncomfortable.

The best option, in my opinion, would be a good custom built western saddle built lightweight for trail riding. From a good saddler (example of a high-end trail saddle:

Past Saddles Made) 

these are made with wood/bullhide trees, and have the leather components cut down to the minimum for weight. They are supremely comfortable for both rider and horse. The lightest you are likely to see one is in the 30# range. Not cheap, they can run in the $3-4,000 range, however a good Aussie saddle will run about that as well. Either will last a lifetime and go to her grandkids and theirs.

Another option I would consider is a McClellan saddle. You can't get any lighter. A child can handle one with one hand. There are makers who have modern versions of these available for reasonable prices. They are very comfortable for both rider and horse. We have one member on here (see "The Great Horse Trip: 

https://www.facebook.com/TheGreatHorseTrip) ,who is riding across South America on one right now. The drawback is that they don't have anything to keep you in the saddle if the unexpected happens (which you can depend on happening).

Personally, I have an aversion to unnatural materials on a horse. Rather, I would keep a lookout for a good used saddle, to keep the price down, rather than buy a cheaply made one. You can get a decent older Simco, which is a good saddle, regardless of the fact it uses a synthetic tree, for under $500, and they are pretty light, depending on the model. They are often used in riding schools, because of the light weight and low cost.

Here's a saddle I like, for what you are looking for, from the site linked above. The second is another option you might consider, which is currently offered on ebay (no relation to me).

Just make sure you get a saddle that fits the horse and your mother (bar width, seat length, etc), or neither will be comfortable, regardless of the cost.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks Tony and lbs.

I know the horse won't care haha! I have always avoided non-leather tack also, I have leather or wool everything. That was my big hesitation on the synthetic saddle it just didn't seam right to me (can't explain it). Also we do anything from one or two hours on the weekdays to 6+ on the weekends in a lot of different terrain. So I wasn't sure a synthetic would keep up with us.

No my mom is actually on the small side which is why she has trouble lifting the saddle "all the way up." 

I ALLWAYS buy a used saddle. First so I don't have to break it in myself and two because someone has all ready taken the price hit on it. Besides if it is a good saddle then it doesn't matter if it was ridden in before. I will have my saddle til the day I die, its just that good. If you know what to look for there is always GOOD CHEAP stuff at flea markets and craigslist, most people don't know what they have and just sell for a hundred bucks or less.

I get most of my tack that way and I buy very little new and spend almost nothing - more for hay!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Roux if the Aussie doesn't work I second a Big Horn.

I've had mine for 10 years, rode the tar out of it and it looks brand new.
It's super comfy, and fits just about any horse I've used it on.
I ride western, but I'm too lazy to do all the leather conditioning and western saddles are so noisy. Prior to getting it I primarily used my english saddle and was worried about this one being noisy. I was super stoked that the BH's hardly make a sound, even after a good swimmin. 

The only real problem I have with them is you can't effectively turn the nylon stirrups. I had to buy turners, problem solved.

Two years ago I was in a bad wreck and my right arm is pretty messed up. The BH is light enough for me to toss around, but Rick is barely 14 hh... :lol:


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Roux said:


> Thanks Tony and lbs.
> 
> I know the horse won't care haha! I have always avoided non-leather tack also, I have leather or wool everything. That was my big hesitation on the synthetic saddle it just didn't seam right to me (can't explain it). Also we do anything from one or two hours on the weekdays to 6+ on the weekends in a lot of different terrain. So I wasn't sure a synthetic would keep up with us.
> 
> ...


 
Do date I've had good luck with everything that's synthetic holding up. All my gear is a hodge podge of leather and synthetic. I've had leather stirrup straps break on me (sort of POed me since they weren't very old and I'd oiled them and kept them up, but you can't control poor quality) but have never had the nylon ones fail. All my halters are synthetic (and look better have a few years than my old leather ones did after a few months :lol. But it's great when you can rinse all the dirt off or even run them through the washing machine if you want. Nylon cinch straps are a lot less bulky too.
I use to use only leather for decades, but found that the synthetics worked great for helping me reduce weight (Important when a horse might cover up to 400 miles a month with maybe 8 days off), were easier to keep clean and maintenance is so much simpler. My next saddle will have little or no leather. Goal is to get it down to 15 lbs or less.
You don't have that headache though :lol: so just get something that fits the horse, fits the rider and the rider can handle.
For the horse I'd say a UP military saddle AKA: Trooper (pretty light and easy to make lighter), but like the McClellan it's not the most comfortable ride :lol:. There are plenty of styles that will serve what you want to do if you can find that fits, at a weight that's easy to swing onto the horse.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

its lbs not miles said:


> I've had leather stirrup straps break on me (sort of POed me since they weren't very old and I'd oiled them and kept them up, but you can't control poor quality)


I had horrible thoughts flashing through my head from when I was about 15 and doing the stable manager thing at a pony club rally with the few girls on my team several years younger than me. One of the girls was told that one of her leathers was in too poor of condition to use, and so we had to go to the extra tack box to use the spare pair. I was pulling the stirrups up to the proper position and this pair of BRAND NEW leathers snapped in half from that! Unfortunately that was the only pair so the girl had to ride in one of her original stirrups and one of the cruddy quality one, and I was more than a bit concerned the whole time!!


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I love my Abetta synthetic. It isn't the prettiest thing but it takes abuse well, is reasonably comfortable and definitely light weight. My leather Syd Hill Aussie is much heavier. I'm not crazy about Aussie girths myself. I prefer either English or Western.


----------

